# New Grand Seiko "Godzilla"



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

300 piece limited
SBGA405

Worldwide production

44.5mm 
14.3mm


----------



## wow445 (Feb 8, 2019)

That's an intense looking watch that's for sure lol


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

its a big time only non-diver ...until it run into the LEGO factory ..


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

For sure, this was my favorite dial from Basel


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Not my cuppa tea. The only things that appeal to me are the dial and the crown. Everything else is just too shout-y.


----------



## Raffe (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe if it wasn't that big... I quite like the dial colour (even though I would need to see it IRL before committing).


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh no. There goes Tokyo...

I wonder why it's "Godzilla" and not "Gojira," which is the original Japanese name for Godzilla. Suggests to me that this is being marketed internationally instead of to the JDM.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Appropriately one for the big boys. But shouldn't it be green?


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Watch19 said:


> Appropriately one for the big boys. But shouldn't it be green?


Maybe Godzilla's red eye!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egwatchfan (Dec 9, 2015)

That's pretty cool.... although I'm not sure I'm a fan of the case shape personally.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Love the dial but hate the size if only that dial was on a 39-40mm case I can only
Dream..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chingoo (Feb 4, 2019)

It's live

https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/news/pressrelease/20191002


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Has anyone tried it on? Typical GS that wears smaller, though agree it could be smaller as we've mentioned when this case was originally launched


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I really like that case...but I feel like it would work better with an integrated bracelet of sorts. It doesn't look right with a strap in my opinion.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Alysandir said:


> Oh no. There goes Tokyo...
> 
> I wonder why it's "Godzilla" and not "Gojira," which is the original Japanese name for Godzilla. Suggests to me that this is being marketed internationally instead of to the JDM.
> 
> ...


It does say Gojira on the caseback in katakana; Likely just being localized for international press


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> Not my cuppa tea. The only things that appeal to me are the dial and the crown. Everything else is just too shout-y./QUOTE]
> 
> Yup.
> 
> I do like the color, otherwise too much for me


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

I thought the watch looked awesome until I saw the caseback photo. Godzilla looks like a T-Rex with Godzilla spikes. That was a disappointment. The creator said it's an entirely new Godzilla, a Grand Godzilla, but again, it's just a T-Rex in sheep's clothing. ;-)

Also, the press release said: The watch will be available as a limited edition of just 650 in November, 2019 at selected Grand Seiko and Seiko boutiques and selected retail partners across the world.

So, it's 650 watches, not 300 as the OP wrote. Get your $12,500 ready! https://www.grand-seiko.com/us-en/collections/sbga405g


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Puff, puff, pass.


----------



## heineken4u (Sep 1, 2018)

What a monstrosity, terrible design. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Parris (Oct 30, 2018)

The strap looks like beef jerky (maybe lizard jerky?). 
Cool watch though. I can understand how folks who love the elegance and poise of Grand Seiko might scoff at this. But it's nice to see them trying some left-field stuff. Also, neat connection with the Wako Building.


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

44.5x14.3............
U-BOAT for less money!


----------



## Josh R. (Dec 30, 2012)

It's different, fun and creative.


----------



## G07 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ugly  Come on GS!!


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

Haha, this is great. I love that red and the overall look of the dial. Shame about the size - I think the bezel adds a lot of size without justifying itself on this piece. It's easy to notice from the back; there's a lot of case area that's wasted. But what a great display back!


----------



## westcoastco (Apr 10, 2016)

I think this watch is awesome. Probably not one's first GS 

The pricing is ambitious for a non-gold three hander with date. It seems to be aimed at well heeled GS collectors. Notice that it costs $2000 more than the lion's mane SBGA405 from Basel 2019, and that had a bracelet, a proper display caseback, and lower production numbers. I wonder if there are enough enthusiasts to absorb that many watches at such a price.

It looks like GS intends to use this new case shape as this is the third watch to have it, counting the two Basel releases.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

*New Grand Seiko "Godzilla"*

I appreciate its existence, any news about GS is good news, they need to get their marketing together. But not my cup of tea (this particular model)....

EDIT: just had a look at GS Instagram. Guys, so bad, 99% of the posts are a watch lying around somewhere. That's watch advertisement from the 90s.....they really need to do something. I mean except GP even all Swiss brands have caught up on do social media and general online / print advertisement....


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

Is Blue Oyster Cult their brand ambassador now?

Oh no! There goes Tokyo
Go go Godzilla!


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Love the front, not so thrilled with the back design - a more traditional Godzilla/Gojira would - to me - look better. Got to try on a different GS with this case design this past weekend. While big it wears smaller than expected.


----------



## Josh R. (Dec 30, 2012)

It's one of those watches that is being used by the manufacturer to get some positive attention, and to show what it can do. GS knows that its very taste specific, which is why it's limited to only 650 pieces.

I now want to see a "Clash of the Titans" Grand Seiko.

I remember some years ago when H. Moser posted its Franken-Moser. Although Moser's efforts garnered largely negative attention, it was attention nonetheless:


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

It is nice and different, but they are going out of themes for their limited editions.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

izecius said:


> It is nice and different, but they are going out of themes for their limited editions.


Come now, there's Gamera, Barugon, Mothra, Guiron, Gaos, Megalon, Zigra and other Kaiju as well.


----------



## westcoastco (Apr 10, 2016)

izecius said:


> It is nice and different, but they are going out of themes for their limited editions.


Now, now. When talking about the 4 seasons models for the US, they are already mentioning some mysterious 24 seasons in Japan - 20 more to go! We haven't seen the end of it. Plus, Godzilla has had multiple outings at the movies.


----------



## Shortround (Nov 13, 2018)

Dennis Parris said:


> The strap looks like beef jerky (maybe lizard jerky?).
> Cool watch though. I can understand how folks who love the elegance and poise of Grand Seiko might scoff at this. But it's nice to see them trying some left-field stuff. Also, neat connection with the Wako Building.


I think the strap looks kind of interesting. A bit of a lava appearance to it.


----------



## rdoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Somewhat defeats the purpose of display caseback, but I like that it's a fun graphic! I like these fun things that they do. Reminds me of their April Fools watches.


----------



## watchbuff10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I really like that case...but I feel like it would work better with an integrated bracelet of sorts. It doesn't look right with a strap in my opinion.


Yep, I agree with you. The strap seems to be way to small given the case size. Actually, I think the lug size for any strap is out of sync.

My opinion


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

If it were only available in 40mm. :think:


----------



## MisterWatchGuy (Jan 4, 2018)

Not for me... too serious looking on the front to be a goofy theme like godzilla


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Like the watch but not the name.


----------



## S.D.A.B. (Aug 4, 2014)

Those of you hating on the name, like all of our other brethren seikos have more serious of names and nicknames, like Sumo, Turtle, UFO, or Monster... :-d

Now if they put that godzilla on the front, that'd be a different story

Cool watch, very cool matched sharkskin strap, my only beef is 12,500 seems like a lot when theres way more complicated GS's for less.


----------



## MLsims (Dec 29, 2018)

I just wish GS would make more of their watches in the 40mm size. For something as aggressive a Godzilla, maybe 44 is okay.


----------



## CLMacPherson (Aug 10, 2018)

Aren't these fun? "Godzillllllaaaaaa!"


----------



## WatchCavalry (May 2, 2019)

Why do I have this feeling that this might be another one of the Ninja GS that they did last year?

https://www.seiko-design.com/en/aprilfool/index.html


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

I kind of like it, though it's far too big for me. My beef is that this kind of whimsical release would work better at the old GS price points, prior to the increases of the last few years. If this were $5,000-6,000 it wouldn't be met with the resistance that it will be at $12,500. I imagine they will sell all of them, though.


----------



## gyrotourbillon007 (Aug 18, 2017)

Imagien if GS just collaborates with the whole Godzilla franchise. I want a GS x King Ghidorah. a GS x MechaGodzilla could even just a slight colour variation of the Nissan GT-R lol.


----------



## Emora (Mar 9, 2019)

too red for my taste


----------



## Emora (Mar 9, 2019)

The Godzilla or this Lion? My go to AD got it in stock


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Emora said:


> The Godzilla or this Lion? My go to AD got it in stock


Godzilla gets my vote.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

The Godzilla is nice, but I like the 'Lion', SBGA409 is it, better, especially with the titanium bracelet.

The chronograph version, SBGC231, is even better, from my perspective.


----------



## Emora (Mar 9, 2019)

Sparrowhawk said:


> The Godzilla is nice, but I like the 'Lion', SBGA409 is it, better, especially with the titanium bracelet.
> 
> The chronograph version, SBGC231, is even better, from my perspective.


Me too. The "Lion" model is more limited as it only to 500pieces while the Godzilla is 650. Unless I rock a red suit often, I don't see the Godzilla will get any wrist time.


----------



## TMDivine (Mar 26, 2018)

Might be too bold for me...


----------



## jubbaa (Feb 21, 2008)

For me its a bit big , but I do applaud the design and its nod to the iconic part of its culture


----------



## F1_watches (Sep 3, 2017)

I saw the Lion in-person yesterday. I was surprised that the dial is actually a lovely dynamic gray and the bezel is also gray (static) I had thought from online marketing photos that the dial would have brown hues and that the bezel was closer to black. I loved it in-person. The case's faceting is excellent; sharp looking (not to the touch) and unlike other watches out there. The owner had removed the bracelet for a strap and I did not get a chance to see or play with the bracelet.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

F1_watches said:


> I saw the Lion in-person yesterday. I was surprised that the dial is actually a lovely dynamic gray and the bezel is also gray (static) I had thought from online marketing photos that the dial would have brown hues and that the bezel was closer to black. I loved it in-person. The case's faceting is excellent; sharp looking (not to the touch) and unlike other watches out there. The owner had removed the bracelet for a strap and I did not get a chance to see or play with the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


That is odd. Several pictures of the SBGC231 on the forum show brown coloring and even orange hues on the dial. The 3 handed model is supposed to be similar.

The LE Seasonal Spring and Winter have very similar, if not the same, dial pattern. Winter is a darker silver and gray. They do have different cases than the Lion.

Any chance you saw Winter rather than the Lion?


----------



## westcoastco (Apr 10, 2016)

Sparrowhawk said:


> That is odd. Several pictures of the SBGC231 on the forum show brown coloring and even orange hues on the dial. The 3 handed model is supposed to be similar.
> 
> The LE Seasonal Spring and Winter have very similar, if not the same, dial pattern. Winter is a darker silver and gray. They do have different cases than the Lion.
> 
> Any chance you saw Winter rather than the Lion?


I own the SBGC231 chrono and the dial is brown with minor orange accents. It ranges from warm almost black in low light to rusty brown in direct sunlight. The 3 hander SBGA403 has similar texture and slightly different color. The dial is warm grey, with an olive rather than brown hue. I have seen it a couple of times. Darker and different texture from Winter.

To the earlier point, I too think the SBGC231 chrono is the best idea in this case shape, followed by the Basel SBGA403, and then the Godzilla. I love the dial of the Godzilla and wish it came on a bracelet, and in a more limited run.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

westcoastco said:


> I own the SBGC231 chrono and the dial is brown with minor orange accents. It ranges from warm almost black in low light to rusty brown in direct sunlight. The 3 hander SBGA403 has similar texture and slightly different color. The dial is warm grey, with an olive rather than brown hue. I have seen it a couple of times. Darker and different texture from Winter.
> 
> To the earlier point, I too think the SBGC231 chrono is the best idea in this case shape, followed by the Basel SBGA403, and then the Godzilla. I love the dial of the Godzilla and wish it came on a bracelet, and in a more limited run.


Good to know on the SBGA403, thanks for your clarification.

Congrats on your SBGC231. It's on my radar as well.


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

Like the watch, strap is ugly AF


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

I just came back from a Grand Seiko dealer and checked out most of the Grand Seiko line. I went there specifically to check out the Lion model as it uses the same case as the Godzilla model. The Lion isn't my cup of tea. The case doesn't look too bad. I actually can't wait to see that blood red dial of the Godzilla watch.


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

I think it's a love or hate design. If I had the beans for that watch, I'd wear the heck out of it. I like the idea of a red dial, perfect for how I dress. I'd also get that silly caseback redone so I could actually see the movement. Hmmm, now the search for a reasonable red watch... oxymoron?


----------



## Hosum (May 26, 2019)

roseskunk said:


> I think it's a love or hate design. If I had the beans for that watch, I'd wear the heck out of it. I like the idea of a red dial, perfect for how I dress. I'd also get that silly caseback redone so I could actually see the movement. Hmmm, now the search for a reasonable red watch... oxymoron?


I think the new Grand Seiko SBGH269 red dial does a much better job compared to this Godzilla. Unlike the Godzilla, the caseback isn't obscured on the SBGH269 and it has a metal bracelet instead of a strap that looks like a bloodied open sore...


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hosum said:


> I think the new Grand Seiko SBGH269 red dial does a much better job compared to this Godzilla. Unlike the Godzilla, the caseback isn't obscured on the SBGH269 and it has a metal bracelet instead of a strap that looks like a bloodied open sore...


I'd take that "bloodied open sore" over 1970s wood paneling any day. 😂


----------



## Hosum (May 26, 2019)

nathantw666 said:


> I'd take that "bloodied open sore" over 1970s wood paneling any day. &#55357;&#56834;


1970s wood paneling is what I'd call "heritage"


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

This youtube channel put up a vid of the Godzilla, and it looks quite fetching. The case in particular looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hosum said:


> 1970s wood paneling is what I'd call "heritage"


LOL!


----------



## badindianswamp (Nov 21, 2015)

I think is is an awesome design. Major bold statement piece. Although the movement blocking caseback Godzilla print is a fail for me.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

badindianswamp said:


> I think is is an awesome design. Major bold statement piece. Although the movement blocking caseback Godzilla print is a fail for me.


I'm with ya brother! I love love love this watch (actually like the monster on the back even) only thing that's a big miss for me is that bezel... Man couldn't they make it rotating? If it were a spinner I'd be saving up right now


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

It's November. Has anyone seen it at the dealer there yet?


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> only thing that's a big miss for me is that bezel... Man couldn't they make it rotating? If it were a spinner I'd be saving up right now


It's not a diver, I like it just fine. There is something to be said for a bezel that is always sitting in the correct position.
I have worn a dive watch since 1994 and have never used the rotating bezel. 
Let me rephrase that, I did and do use it whenever I wear a dive watch. Because by wearing it the bezel rotates ever so slightly and than I have to reposition it in the correct position ;-)


----------



## 68Deluxe (Jan 25, 2015)

Another example of a nice movement covered up with a few dollars worth of ink. Why even bother having an exhibition back?


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

Chingoo said:


> It's live
> 
> https://www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/news/pressrelease/20191002


How is it the 20th anniversary of Spring Drive?

I thought the first Spring Drive watch was released in 2004.


----------



## venom79 (Feb 2, 2019)

Saw it in person a week ago en in wako ginza, very nice watch, but $12,000 is too much for me even being a “limited model”, probably would jump for it at around $6-8k. 

The weird thing is even tough it is a big watch it doesn’t weight much, your brain needs a little time to process the big watch no big weight Correlation when in your hand.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## carlolow (Nov 11, 2019)

I like the push for design but personally it's too loud for me as well.

It's also something that ties it back to their culture so that's great at least.


----------



## Bizcut1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Makes a statement, that's for sure!


----------



## fconnect (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice grail


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Saw it yesterday at the Dubai Watch Week:










The case is pretty big indeed.


----------



## ImprezaMan (Jul 12, 2016)

is it only me that thinking the doesn't suite into the GS line? More like a Seiko offering to me, a way of the getting it to the Grand Seiko line so that they can offer it with a much higher price........ The cross over is totally okay with me... just that the way of their design language from both GS and Seiko is getting pretty close...... and Seiko are upping all the mid / high tier prices with adding spring drive into their mix.........


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a very interesting discussion with a watch reporter at the Dubai Watch Week at the GS Cocktails and he claimed that for Seiko there is no brand dilution and offering Spring Drive and / or Zarathustra polishing in a Presage or Prospex is totally ok thanks to lower regulation and finishing....

His words: “in their (Seiko) heads it all makes complete sense” - my best guess is that there is a communication gap, we don’t know or understand the full story of how the brands within Seiko are separated.....


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

koolpep said:


> I had a very interesting discussion with a watch reporter at the Dubai Watch Week at the GS Cocktails and he claimed that for Seiko there is no brand dilution and offering Spring Drive and / or Zarathustra polishing in a Presage or Prospex is totally ok thanks to lower regulation and finishing....
> 
> His words: "in their (Seiko) heads it all makes complete sense" - my best guess is that there is a communication gap, we don't know or understand the full story of how the brands within Seiko are separated.....


There seems to be a misconception that Spring Drive was somehow GS-only. Spring Drive was unveiled in 1999 and didn't make it into a GS until 2004. Even after that, there were always non-GS Spring Drive models.

As for zaratsu polishing, even if a lower-end model has some version of it, it's nowhere near what you get on a GS. In a way there's a misconception about zaratsu as well - zaratsu itself (or sallaz to give it its original name) isn't really a high-end finishing technique, it's simply a way of polishing a surface using a flat rotating disc. The high-end results come from _how_ it is employed, and on what kind of product. In the case of a GS, the technique is used by experts who are able to apply it with precision, onto watch cases that are already precisely forged and milled to have complex geometry. The polishing accentuates their complexity.

On a 6R15 Prospex that is advertised as having zaratsu, it's obviously not applied by hand, probably some automated approximation of the process. Even so, the cases at that level are not designed or manufactured to the same tolerances or to the same level of complexity, so of course the effect is not going to be anything like the same as GS. So having zaratsu on a Presage or Prospex does not dilute anything, because it's nowhere near the same thing.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

JoeOBrien said:


> There seems to be a misconception that Spring Drive was somehow GS-only. Spring Drive was unveiled in 1999 and didn't make it into a GS until 2004. Even after that, there were always non-GS Spring Drive models.
> 
> As for zaratsu polishing, even if a lower-end model has some version of it, it's nowhere near what you get on a GS. In a way there's a misconception about zaratsu as well - zaratsu itself (or sallaz to give it its original name) isn't really a high-end finishing technique, it's simply a way of polishing a surface using a flat rotating disc. The high-end results come from _how_ it is employed, and on what kind of product. In the case of a GS, the technique is used by experts who are able to apply it with precision, onto watch cases that are already precisely forged and milled to have complex geometry. The polishing accentuates their complexity.
> 
> On a 6R15 Prospex that is advertised as having zaratsu, it's obviously not applied by hand, probably some automated approximation of the process. Even so, the cases at that level are not designed or manufactured to the same tolerances or to the same level of complexity, so of course the effect is not going to be anything like the same as GS. So having zaratsu on a Presage or Prospex does not dilute anything, because it's nowhere near the same thing.


Yeah, I get that, makes sense for Seiko but for the general person (without this explanation) it hardly makes sense. They only see something that was thought to be exclusive being applied to lower brands....

Seiko might see themselves like the swatch group. Overlapping prices and features from their brands everywhere you look. As the brands are allowed to cover these price points, so you can move up within the brand before branching out.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

koolpep said:


> but for the general person (without this explanation) it hardly makes sense.


The 'general person' doesn't care. This person will be ecstatic to own a SD zaratsu polished Seiko just like all those high end GS's. Not because he knows anything about it (or GS), but because someone behind the counter told him so. He will walk out a happy man and that is just okay. Not everybody needs or wants to be a WIS.

The GS buyer is knowledgeable and knows just a little bit more about horology, if not he wouldn't even consider a GS, and they know as soon as they see the difference.

I believe Seiko knows the market better than all the 'connaisseurs' here. We see things way too much through our WIS eyes ;-)


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

DVR said:


> The 'general person' doesn't care. This person will be ecstatic to own a SD zaratsu polished Seiko just like all those high end GS's. Not because he knows anything about it (or GS), but because someone behind the counter told him so. He will walk out a happy man and that is just okay. Not everybody needs or wants to be a WIS.
> 
> The GS buyer is knowledgeable and knows just a little bit more about horology, if not he wouldn't even consider a GS, and they know as soon as they see the difference.
> 
> I believe Seiko knows the market better than all the 'connaisseurs' here. We see things way too much through our WIS eyes ;-)


Yeah. You night be right with this. Hard to leave the WIS hat behind once you are one.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

DVR said:


> The 'general person' doesn't care. This person will be ecstatic to own a SD zaratsu polished Seiko just like all those high end GS's. Not because he knows anything about it (or GS), but because someone behind the counter told him so. He will walk out a happy man and that is just okay. Not everybody needs or wants to be a WIS.


I don't think the "general person" really applies to your scenario. I think what you're describing is the idealized, far-off pipe dream of Seiko's marketing strategists rather than any current reality. The average joe isn't buying an expensive Seiko, let alone a Spring Drive Presage or Prospex, and certainly not because it shares any features with GS. Only Seiko-savvy watch enthusiasts are buying that kind of thing. The average watch buyer has never heard of Spring Drive or zaratsu.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

I was replying to someone who mentioned the 'general person'. 
But Indeed, we are in agreement that this person knows nothing about SD or zaratsu. I think I specifically wrote that. 

"Not because he knows anything about it (or GS), but because someone behind the counter told him so".

Seiko believes it can steal sales from the lower end Swiss brands like Oris, Longines and the like. It's up to marketing and sales if this scenario will become reality.
I believe it can happen. You don't. I'm fine with that |>


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

JoeOBrien said:


> On a 6R15 Prospex that is advertised as having zaratsu, it's obviously not applied by hand, probably some automated approximation of the process.


That was an error in the Seiko advertisement, the model was the "fake" 62MAS that was introduced with the "real" 62MAS, the SLA017. Anyway, right now any owner of the fake 61MAS reissue is convinced it has a zaratsu polished watch, no matter how many time I have to show a pictures of my GS.



DVR said:


> Seiko believes it can steal sales from the lower end Swiss brands like Oris, Longines and the like. It's up to marketing and sales if this scenario will become reality.
> |>


Do you realise Seiko sells 1000 times the watches Oris and Longines sells, right?


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

*New Grand Seiko "Godzilla"*



cuthbert said:


> Do you realise Seiko sells 1000 times the watches Oris and Longines sells, right?


Is that so? Longines is said to sell around $1.2 billion US$ worth of watches a year according to The NY Times (Swatch group overall made $8.5 Billion in 2018) - Seikos watch business made 142 billion yen in fiscal year 2018 - about 1.3 billion US$ with all their brands.

So if your theory is right then somehow Seiko watches are dirt cheap if they sell 1,000 times as many as Longines and make pretty much the same revenue doing it....

Sources: financial statements of swatch group and Seiko, NY Times.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

dammit. that's stunning. i think the GS forum is going to make me disappointed with the watches that I CAN afford. I think I'd best leave here for good. cheers all.


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

Just got the call.....my AD just received two Godzilla's...one numbered in the mid 300's, the other closer to 650.

I guess I have to go have a look....best I keep my credit cards at home!


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

Just returned from my AD.... and this followed me home. Scored some nice swag as well.

(And they sold both Godzilla's within 2-hours of arrival...I guess GS has a winner here)


----------



## Hosum (May 26, 2019)

Congrats on your pick-up. The actual photos of the Godzilla look much nicer than the marketing photos.

What were all the swag items? I see a loupe, wooden box?, carrying case?, coaster?


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

Hosum said:


> Congrats on your pick-up. The actual photos of the Godzilla look much nicer than the marketing photos.
> 
> What were all the swag items? I see a loupe, wooden box?, carrying case?, coaster?


The swag collection includes:

A GS loupe
Set of GS watch handling gloves (not shown)
GS paper weight (and wooden carry box).
A very nice GS dual watch carry case (pic below)


----------



## wollastoni (May 1, 2014)

This new GS Godzilla is really cool ! I have to try and buy one !


----------



## stiffler009 (Nov 20, 2018)

The GS by far sits above the Oris and Longines TP. I’m definitely on the lookout for a Godzilla


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

It’s amazing how quick these get sold !!!


----------



## MontresMoi (Nov 17, 2019)

It is my new grail watch, as I am a big fan of Godzilla


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

Sturmgewehr1944 said:


> It's amazing how quick these get sold !!!


Same here. I've got a great relationship with my AD and he promised me first crack at the Zilla. Frankly, based on Seiko's marketing and promotional photo's of the watch, I had already dismissed it as a cartoonish joke. But once I had one in hand, it was obvious that this was a serious watch that I had to have.

I've contacted my watch strap maker to see if we could cook up a spare strap for the watch. We settled on charcoal beaver pelt, with contrasting burgundy stitching to complement the dial. Fitted with a butterfly clasp.

Should be ready in a couple of weeks.

Sample leather:


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

That’s one iconic looking pam372.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

Trog said:


> Just returned from my AD.... and this followed me home. Scored some nice swag as well.
> 
> (And they sold both Godzilla's within 2-hours of arrival...I guess GS has a winner here)


good on ya man!! I love this watch! I had a little Godzilla marathon over the holiday, and all i could think about was this watch. nice work


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

That looks amazing. I still do not like the printing on the display back though. I think a cleverly engraved rotor or some out of the box thinking would have been better.

Wishing you well to wear it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Just joined the Godzilla members club |>


----------



## westcoastco (Apr 10, 2016)

DVR said:


> Just joined the Godzilla members club |>


Pics or it didn't happen 

It would be nice to see it in different light and from different angles. Please share.


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

On one hand I think it's great Seiko announced the watch but having people wait over 2 months was a bit too long. They should have struck while the iron was hot and had them ready for sale the moment it was announced. I was ready to buy it for weeks but now I'm wavering. Since my local store doesn't have it I'm starting to feel I might not buy it. I'm sure they won't miss me since they'll probably sell out but I feel they waited too long to release it.


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

nathantw666 said:


> On one hand I think it's great Seiko announced the watch but having people wait over 2 months was a bit too long. They should have struck while the iron was hot and had them ready for sale the moment it was announced. I was ready to buy it for weeks but now I'm wavering. Since my local store doesn't have it I'm starting to feel I might not buy it. I'm sure they won't miss me since they'll probably sell out but I feel they waited too long to release it.


I was exactly the same way...was all ready to buy it...then as time passed the excitement wore off and I pretty much wrote it off. Then the call from the AD. Once I had the watch around my wrist I knew it was coming home with me.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

nathantw666 said:


> On one hand I think it's great Seiko announced the watch but having people wait over 2 months was a bit too long. They should have struck while the iron was hot and had them ready for sale the moment it was announced. I was ready to buy it for weeks but now I'm wavering. Since my local store doesn't have it I'm starting to feel I might not buy it. I'm sure they won't miss me since they'll probably sell out but I feel they waited too long to release it.


This is common practice. Usually at Baselworld the new stuff is presented and than they become available around September.
In the case of Patek often much longer. The hotly anticipated 5172G was launched at Basel and as far as I know not one has been delivered. 
So 2 months isn't all that bad.



westcoastco said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> It would be nice to see it in different light and from different angles. Please share.


Yeah, I know 
Unfortunately watch is not yet in my possession. 
Was just so excited when my AD confirmed he wil get a second one, so I posted that excitement. b-)
He sold the first one instantly and didn't know yet if he would be able to get a 2nd one.
It's not a big AD.


----------



## isthar (Oct 22, 2019)

JoeOBrien said:


> Only Seiko-savvy watch enthusiasts are buying that kind of thing. The average watch buyer has never heard of Spring Drive or zaratsu.


Data point... average watch buyer probably does learn quickly about the basic movement differences: "quartz", "mechanical" and can see that a sweep is distinctive... so I'd say that Spring Drive can sell the watch on that alone. (it did for me)


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

westcoastco said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> It would be nice to see it in different light and from different angles. Please share.


Poor lighting, but a few more pics:


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Trog said:


> Poor lighting, but a few more pics:


Trog - you kill it. In a million years I could not take such polished photos. Thank you.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Unboxing 








https://i.imgur.com/W6A0RNe.jpg








https://i.imgur.com/uFBKmmL.jpg








https://i.imgur.com/nqaCWmF.jpg








https://i.imgur.com/pjPglWd.jpg








https://i.imgur.com/RxYh5TP.jpg

photoshoot sometime in the future

what are they saying here ? :think: :









https://i.imgur.com/SIh7c55.jpg








https://i.imgur.com/OCq8RgW.jpg


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

DVR said:


> Unboxing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your photos don't show up. Don't have access to view them.


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

DVR said:


> Unboxing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you have to brush the teeth of the watch, which are actually located on the strap? Good to know

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

LA launch


----------



## cdmav (Jul 20, 2017)

Those lugs tho ...

I wish I had bigger wrists!


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I saw the Godzilla in person today. Little Treasury in Gambrills Maryland has one in stock and they brought it out at the holiday party they had today. It is a very impressive piece and has good heft. i like the Godzilla case back. I was not able to get any pics of it due to a phone with a dying battery.

So if you want to buy one or to see one and you are in the Gambrills area, stop in to Little Treasury to see it.


----------



## Lowrota (Jul 23, 2018)

Trog said:


> The swag collection includes:
> 
> A GS loupe
> Set of GS watch handling gloves (not shown)
> ...


Nice extras! I only managed to get a GS branded soft pen case with my SBGA403... I've never thought about keeping one pen in a case. :/


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

Lowrota said:


> Nice extras! I only managed to get a GS branded soft pen case with my SBGA403... I've never thought about keeping one pen in a case. :/
> 
> View attachment 14697561


I've been in touch with my AD is an attempt to purchase a Lion bracelet for my 'Zilla. Failing that, I may just have to buy a Lion.


----------



## Lowrota (Jul 23, 2018)

It isn't the best bracelet in the world, and from what I can see, it is not high intensity titanium like the watch case, so it has the offish bronze tone which in most light does not match the case. Shame considering how integrated the design is. Still, it is nice to have.


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

#455


----------



## YMII (Aug 31, 2017)

As far as I know, it should be the first Grand Seiko with blue lume? ￼


----------



## YMII (Aug 31, 2017)

As far as I have read, the bracelet on SBGA403 is also made of high-intensity titanium.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

YMII said:


> As far as I know, it should be the first Grand Seiko with blue lume? ￼


Correct, comparison between Lion and Godzilla.:
https://i.imgur.com/A2VLWCm.jpg


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

Wow, that dial looks cinematic.

Congratulations on the acquisition.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Lowrota said:


> It isn't the best bracelet in the world, and from what I can see, it is not high intensity titanium like the watch case, so it has the offish bronze tone which in most light does not match the case. Shame considering how integrated the design is. Still, it is nice to have.


Respectfully disagree. I think the bracelet is extremely well made and is very comfortable. It has play in all the right places as to be able to follow the wrist.
And at the same time it is firm and strong. The clasp could be made differently as it is not a diver watch but I do not oppose it either.
If you look at the highly polished beveled links to me it is clear it is the same Hi In Ti as the case. 
Clearly visible at 1'58'' :


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the follow up on this, (the materials used in and quality of the bracelet).

I believe that Westcoastco had stated he liked the quality and build of his C231 bracelet as well. Westcoastco, not trying to put words in your mouth or fingers.


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

My AD has requested GS to confirm if a bracelet can be made available.....hope to hear back in a week or so.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't get the bracelet, buy the watch , you deserve it 
I love mine !
https://i.imgur.com/dKB9EEo.jpg


----------



## Lowrota (Jul 23, 2018)

DVR said:


> Respectfully disagree. I think the bracelet is extremely well made and is very comfortable. It has play in all the right places as to be able to follow the wrist.
> And at the same time it is firm and strong. The clasp could be made differently as it is not a diver watch but I do not oppose it either.
> If you look at the highly polished beveled links to me it is clear it is the same Hi In Ti as the case.
> Clearly visible at 1'58'' :


I searched for half an hour and couldn't find any official confirmation that the bracelet is high intensity ti. I would like to be corrected on this but the ease with which the bracelets clasp scratches also leads me to suspect it might not be. Does anyone know is the SBGA031's bracelet high int. ti? Seems to be of comparable construction.

The bracelet is comfortable, it does flex nicely, and it does generally look good. But as per a small pros/cons review I did on my IG, I think GS could have done a bit more work on it to make it MUCH better.


----------



## peterbright (Oct 9, 2019)

I would really like to see one in person, but it looks fantastic.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Lowrota said:


> the bracelets clasp scratches also leads me to suspect it might not be.


Most parts of the clasp mechanism are stamped. Including the 2 outer parts, the clasp itself and the flip lock.
Honestly, they could be made of a lower grade titanium? Maybe Hi In.Ti. can't be stamped? 
I really have no idea. But I am convinced the forged bracelet is High Intensity. The beveled links shine is a giveaway imo.

Would be great if someone here could provide some facts about the clasp material.


----------



## MikeHills (Jul 20, 2015)

Sorry double post


----------



## MikeHills (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi guy, I have not post for a long time but still visit the forum occasionally. When I came across this thread I told myself I need to get this Godzilla but living in Thailand is not easy to get the latest GS. Have been following this thread and hoping to get the watch when I visit Japan this month. Arriving last week today had a chance to go around Osaka to go have a look at the Godzilla. Was disappointed that Hanjyu and Diamari Seiko boutiques sold out. Went to Takashimaya at Namba Osaka found it. Put on my wrist and the rest is history.

Video take a few hours ago unboxing in my hotel room














































Love the watch, love the design, love the red, may first red watch.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the 'Godzilla' club ! Nice video, I posted it on the Dutch watch forum. Hope you don't mind. 
Shows the watch of nicely.


----------



## MikeHills (Jul 20, 2015)

DVR said:


> Welcome to the 'Godzilla' club ! Nice video, I posted it on the Dutch watch forum. Hope you don't mind.
> Shows the watch of nicely.


Thank you. By all means post it. Salute.


----------



## MikeHills (Jul 20, 2015)

This is probably the strangest gift

Grand Seiko leather show horn


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Just tried it on at my local AD. It’s amazing!


----------



## Hosum (May 26, 2019)

MikeHills said:


> This is probably the strangest gift
> 
> Grand Seiko leather show horn
> 
> View attachment 14705625


That's probably the nicest shoe horn I've ever seen.


----------



## wow445 (Feb 8, 2019)

MikeHills said:


> This is probably the strangest gift
> 
> Grand Seiko leather show horn
> 
> View attachment 14705625


lol that's a pretty cool swag


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

Had a custom strap cobbled up by my strap maker.....I like the texture of this material (beaver tail), but I'm not sure about the color.


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

Trog said:


> Had a custom strap cobbled up by my strap maker.....I like the texture of this material (beaver tail), but I'm not sure about the color.


Doesn't look bad as is but I see what you mean, the color doesn't scream "daily wearer".
Might look more like Godzilla flesh with alligator.


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

MikeHills said:


> This is probably the strangest gift
> 
> Grand Seiko leather show horn
> 
> View attachment 14705625


Odd enough that a watch comes with a shoehorn, but a Godzilla themed watch.
Do shoehorns usually come on keyrings?
Nice tan leather though.


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

MegaloMajik said:


> Doesn't look bad as is but I see what you mean, the color doesn't scream "daily wearer".
> Might look more like Godzilla flesh with alligator.


Did some color adjustment last night...much closer to my target color now:


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

Trog said:


> Did some color adjustment last night...much closer to my target color now:


Very nice theme 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

MegaloMajik said:


> Odd enough that a watch comes with a shoehorn, but a Godzilla themed watch.
> Do shoehorns usually come on keyrings?
> Nice tan leather though.


Doesn't seem odd at all. When Godzilla finally attacks Seiko wants to make sure you can get your shoes on post haste to run away as fast as you can. It's called "saving the customers that keep them in business." ;-)


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

nathantw666 said:


> Doesn't seem odd at all. When Godzilla finally attacks Seiko wants to make sure you can get your shoes on post haste to run away as fast as you can. It's called "saving the customers that keep them in business." ;-)


The Japanese think of everything!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

I got to see one of these at the NYC Seiko boutique and found it really really cool in person. Probably my fave of all the Grand Seiko's. I was fairly liquored up and in super good spirits, had the money ready to roll and then an offhand comment by the dude behind the counter ruined the experience for me. Ah well, these things sell regardless so it is what it is. I won't buy retail unless I really love the people at the shop, but I am weird. My belief is a brand like Grand Seiko should skip the snobbery, but it is so ingrained in watch culture i don't see it ever ending.


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

What did he say?


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

My wife surprised me and purchased a Godzilla watch for Christmas! It's awesome, as many of you already know. The only unfortunate thing was I received no swag whatsoever. I think it must have been an AD special for the shoe horn and loupe. Oh well, I love the watch and don't need the extras.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Huge congrats Nathan!
Don't worry, got no GS swag either with my Godzilla.
It's indeed something the dealer does on his own.
In fact my dealer has no swag at all.
I think they have to buy themselves.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

In Germany the watch comes in a complimentary carrying case containing a Godzilla miniature.


----------



## MikeHills (Jul 20, 2015)

My lume pix tuned out not too good but you get the idea.


----------



## MikeHills (Jul 20, 2015)

My Godzilla and Friends


----------



## F1_watches (Sep 3, 2017)

westcoastco said:


> I own the SBGC231 chrono and the dial is brown with minor orange accents. It ranges from warm almost black in low light to rusty brown in direct sunlight. The 3 hander SBGA403 has similar texture and slightly different color. The dial is warm grey, with an olive rather than brown hue. I have seen it a couple of times. Darker and different texture from Winter.
> 
> To the earlier point, I too think the SBGC231 chrono is the best idea in this case shape, followed by the Basel SBGA403, and then the Godzilla. I love the dial of the Godzilla and wish it came on a bracelet, and in a more limited run.


Pardon the delayed response here... the watch was the SBGA403... I was looking at it under direct and indirect sunlight. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Trog said:


> My AD has requested GS to confirm if a bracelet can be made available.....hope to hear back in a week or so.


Any info?
Curious how much the bracelet is


----------



## Hosum (May 26, 2019)

MikeHills said:


> My Godzilla and Friends


Beautiful GS display box that Godzilla's friends reside in... will Godzilla be taking up residence there?


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

Dan GSR said:


> Any info?
> Curious how much the bracelet is


Haven't heard back yet...&#8230; I'll reach out in the new year.

However I read on another post that they go for $1400USD which I find excessive.


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## MikeHills (Jul 20, 2015)

First time using the Godzilla, loving it every moment.


----------



## Hosum (May 26, 2019)

*sigh* this is where I wish I had bigger wrists to wear the Godzilla


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hosum said:


> *sigh* this is where I wish I had bigger wrists to wear the Godzilla


Funny you should say that. Seeing how big it was (44.5mm) I thought it would be a dinner plate on my wrist. As it turns out it's about the same size as an Omega X-33 and a little bigger than an Omega Speedmaster moon watch (both 42mm). Not sure why that is, but if you can pull off a 42mm watch you probably could pull off the Godzilla watch.


----------



## Hosum (May 26, 2019)

nathantw666 said:


> Funny you should say that. Seeing how big it was (44.5mm) I thought it would be a dinner plate on my wrist. As it turns out it's about the same size as an Omega X-33 and a little bigger than an Omega Speedmaster moon watch (both 42mm). Not sure why that is, but if you can pull off a 42mm watch you probably could pull off the Godzilla watch.


That's good information to know. I haven't pushed past 41mm yet (44GS case is my largest right now); perhaps one day... I'll try 42mm+ if GS releases an interesting diver this year.


----------



## MikeHills (Jul 20, 2015)

Hosum said:


> Beautiful GS display box that Godzilla's friends reside in... will Godzilla be taking up residence there?


That beautiful GS box was given to me by the seller when I bought my 3rd and 4th GS from the shop. Could only hold 3, will have to look for a bigger home for all 5 of them.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

nathantw666 said:


> Funny you should say that. Seeing how big it was (44.5mm) I thought it would be a dinner plate on my wrist. As it turns out it's about the same size as an Omega X-33 and a little bigger than an Omega Speedmaster moon watch (both 42mm). Not sure why that is, but if you can pull off a 42mm watch you probably could pull off the Godzilla watch.


That's because the Godzilla has a cushion shaped case design which is practically lug-less, very much like the Tuna. The lug tip to lug tip distance is only slightly larger that the watch's diameter.


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

Trog said:


> Haven't heard back yet...&#8230; I'll reach out in the new year.
> 
> However I read on another post that they go for $1400USD which I find excessive.


Have you been contacted on the cost? I'd like to buy one. Is there a model number I can use to order it?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Sbga403 is the same case, and came on titanium bracelet


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

nathantw666 said:


> Have you been contacted on the cost? I'd like to buy one. Is there a model number I can use to order it?
> 
> Thanks!


My AD rep is on holiday until the 7th Jan......I should get word shortly thereafter.


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

Trog said:


> My AD rep is on holiday until the 7th Jan......I should get word shortly thereafter.


Thanks.


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

My AD reached out to tell me that GS does not offer a bracelet for the Godzilla. Well, we already know that. I think this is code for....it's more trouble than it's worth!

I think I'll wait for the aftermarket to see what they'll offer for this GS case. Hey Strapcode, are you listening?


----------



## ExquisiteTimepieces (Oct 19, 2016)

nathantw666 said:


> My wife surprised me and purchased a Godzilla watch for Christmas! It's awesome, as many of you already know. The only unfortunate thing was I received no swag whatsoever. I think it must have been an AD special for the shoe horn and loupe. Oh well, I love the watch and don't need the extras.


Swag is pretty rare for GS. We are one of the biggest Grand Seiko AD's and we receive maybe 20 pieces of swag a month. Considering we sell that in a few days, swag is very scarce


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

Trog said:


> I think I'll wait for the aftermarket to see what they'll offer for this GS case. Hey Strapcode, are you listening?


With only 650 pieces worldwide, there is no market for such a thing


----------



## MikeHills (Jul 20, 2015)

Godzilla and her sisters happily ticking away


----------



## Trog (Nov 16, 2019)

MikeHills said:


> Godzilla and her sisters happily ticking away


Nice collection! The 'Zilla fits right in.


----------



## MikeHills (Jul 20, 2015)

Just sharing - Spring Drive vs Hi-Beat


----------



## LawStudent121 (Dec 14, 2015)

That's an awesome collection. You've got a good mix of dress/sport.


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Just picked mine up with a VERY cool bit of swag









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: New Grand Seiko "Godzilla"*

So some more thoughts on the watch having had all day to examine it. Well, it looks big until you put it on but it wears much smaller. Reminds me of the BP 50 Fathoms in that regard. And it is very light.

The case is superb. Wonderful angles and juxtaposed polished and matt finishes. The dial is really striking as well and really it is hard to capture that in pics. Strangely, I've kind of forgotten about the Godzilla connection I like the watch regardless and it stands out well. The strap is amazing. Superb quality and such a cool colour scheme. It is the perfect complement to the watch.

Is it worth the money? Well. Hmmm. Hard to say. What does it cost the same as? In the UK at least I guess a 50 Fathoms or a Deepsea. Hublot Big Bang as well. Is it as well made as them? Well it is certainly at least on par. Probably better than the Deepsea and Big Bang TBH. What will value retention be like? Well you know what I don't care, I'm done with all that and just buy what I like and then wear the hell out of it. For what it is worth I reckon it may hold most of the value long term but if not never mind.

Is it cool? You bet it is! I popped into a mainstream AD on the way home (Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc) and the manager was gawping over it and wanted to take pics. So it is certainly a statement piece that's for sure. Gojira!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd say for $13.5k it's not worth it.


----------



## SwissAm (Jul 28, 2019)

$13.5k!!!! Deez nuts! Some of y’all got waaay too much money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

SwissAm said:


> $13.5k!!!! Deez nuts! Some of y'all got waaay too much money


Actually, it's how people decide to spend their money. Some like motorcycles, some like cars, others like expensive cameras, others like jewelry, others purses, shoes, dolls, comic books, Star Wars figures, paintings, $5 coffees a day, cigarettes, fine wine...well you get the point. Many save for for things they like. Watches are the same.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

nathantw666 said:


> Actually, it's how people decide to spend their money. Some like motorcycles, some like cars, others like expensive cameras, others like jewelry, others purses, shoes, dolls, comic books, Star Wars figures, paintings, $5 coffees a day, cigarettes, fine wine...well you get the point. Many save for for things they like. Watches are the same.


You're right, it's not for us to judge others, only to do what is right for ourselves.


----------



## unclemexnyc (Jan 26, 2020)

Kittysafe said:


> I'd say for $13.5k it's not worth it.


The dial is beautiful, like the bezel and that strap + deployant are a killer combo BUT at nearly 45mm, it's too big for everyday wear IMHO.

It's all relative, of course, but I agree that for $13.5k, your hard-earned $$ would be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## unclemexnyc (Jan 26, 2020)

Kittysafe said:


> I'd say for $13.5k it's not worth it.


The dial is beautiful, like the bezel and that strap + deployant are a killer combo BUT at nearly 45mm, it's too big for everyday wear IMHO.

It's all relative, of course, but I agree that for $13.5k, your hard-earned $$ would be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## alutz (Feb 10, 2018)

To big for me but amazing looking watch that you won't see anyone else wearing. I'm starting to warm up to red dial watches, JLC reverso and Oris pointer date come to mind. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: New Grand Seiko &quot;Godzilla&quot;*

Poor man's Godzilla will save you 13 thousand


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

Mirabello1 said:


> Poor man's Godzilla


No Godzilla on the back but most of all no Spring Drive.


----------



## Greyknight (Feb 7, 2019)

Love the dial, but my wrist is to small for a 44mm watch


----------

